# I can't find a small enough collar to fit my 3 month old kitty!



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

As some of you may know, I have a 3 month old kitten and she is very very tiny. We don't like her not having a collar with a bell because we can't hear where she is and since she is tiny she can fit almost anywhere lol! I saw a website like Pet ID Tags, Dog Tags, Collars, Leashes! that has some but they all seem to be the 8" plus size which are like the same sized ones I can get at the local pet stores around here. Does anyone know of any website I can get a small or x-small collar for my little kitty? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Yo! If you use the Search function on the forum, and type in 'cat collars' or 'cat safety collars', or something along those lines, I think you'll find several threads dealing with cat/kitten collars!!
Sharon


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Are you in the US? Petsmart and Petco have kitten collars. That is what our 3 month olds are wearing. I like that they have bells on them too. Easier to keep track of them and know when they are getting into trouble


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If you can't find a collar that fits try a harness designed for a toy breed puppy. Then you just have to put a bell on it.

You can't use a tiny dog collar, since they aren't the safety release kind.

Both my boys wore harnesses until 6 months. They got used to it within a day, the same amount of time ut took for them to get used to collars when I switched to those.

And, as a bonus, it was VERY useful to have handles on them, lol. It made getting them out of trouble much easier and made teaching them to walk on a leash a peice of cake.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

How tiny is your kitten?


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

She is tiny lol but we got some luck and ended up finding the smaller size for kittens at Petco. Finally now we can keep track of her haha! Does anyone have any recommendations for any websites that have tags to attach to the kitten's collar? So far www.luckypet.com is looking to be one of the begs for tags with engraving


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I've heard of others before using ferret collars, but I'm not sure they have a bell on it. It took me some time, but i did find smaller cat collars at my local pet store. 

G is collar Houdini...gets then off in no time at all until I found a kitty collar that fit him properly (less than 8 inches).


----------

